# Breckenridge



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are going on spring break or on a weekend and plan on getting a lot of runs in, cancel your plans now. I was up there Saturday and there were 25 minute waits to get on a chair. The place is recockulously busy with yuppie scum at all times. If you go during the week it will be better, but not great. You may want to check out Loveland, I ride there constantly and half the time even on the weekend you can damn near ride up, un-buckle your back binding, push a few times and get right on a chair. Just some advice from a local. I've never once waited in line at Loveland more than maybe 5 minutes. The terrain is also sick if you just look.....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I am aware of the Yups. However, I snagged an A-Basin Season Pass, last year, which gives me 5 days at Breck. We are coming out Saturday to Saturday, So, we'll be riding Basin, Breck, and Vail on Sunday-Friday. I am not too happy about the timeframe, but this is when I get my week off. 

If my pass does some of the other mtns, I'll go there, too. My friends want direct access to downtown so we can do happy hours, closing hours, and walk of pride (some call it shame) hours. I just had to delay my booking and now I d*cked myself with the lack of availability.

WOould a local like yourself be able to tell me how one gets discounted lift tickets for the others in my party, rather than buy the $90/day tickets online?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

City Market, King Soopers and I think even Safeway does discounted tickets. Empire Sports Also does discount tickets, and other than that, I don't hit many other mountains aside from Loveland. Too crowded, long lines, expensive, expensive to drink haha, and even worse traffic. You should be able to get some good deals at the places I gave you though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

right i've taken you're advice and me and 3 of my mates are most likely heading out to loveland march 10-15. i'm quite excited. i've got a question for you, how much do you think we'll be able to get discount passes for? i've heard of people paying employees to buy them passes (wp/mj employee tics are 25) any truth to this?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

hm maybe, I always just get a pass there so I'm not sure on that but I can find out this week if I can swing any deals. I know that I can get my hands on some coupons to get 2 tickets for $70 which isn't a bad deal. Also I have an entire string of tickets that will get you into Breck, Vail, Keystone, or Beaver Creek for $40. I'll probably let them go for $10 each, probably not the best deal but a day at Vail is $90. I'll see what I can muster.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> hm maybe, I always just get a pass there so I'm not sure on that but I can find out this week if I can swing any deals. I know that I can get my hands on some coupons to get 2 tickets for $70 which isn't a bad deal. Also I have an entire string of tickets that will get you into Breck, Vail, Keystone, or Beaver Creek for $40. I'll probably let them go for $10 each, probably not the best deal but a day at Vail is $90. I'll see what I can muster.


Let me know how many of those 40/10 passes you have, that would soften the blow a bit for my travel partners. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> hm maybe, I always just get a pass there so I'm not sure on that but I can find out this week if I can swing any deals. I know that I can get my hands on some coupons to get 2 tickets for $70 which isn't a bad deal. Also I have an entire string of tickets that will get you into Breck, Vail, Keystone, or Beaver Creek for $40. I'll probably let them go for $10 each, probably not the best deal but a day at Vail is $90. I'll see what I can muster.


huge! what we'll probably do is start with loveland, then decide day to day where to go. i'll let you know what we're thinking as the day nears. we'll throw some beers your way for the trouble too


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Let me know how many of those 40/10 passes you have, that would soften the blow a bit for my travel partners. Thanks





berg said:


> huge! what we'll probably do is start with loveland, then decide day to day where to go. i'll let you know what we're thinking as the day nears. we'll throw some beers your way for the trouble too


Cool and Cool. You guys just can't tell anyone you bought them, as employees of the mountain get in trouble for that. I would still reccomend checking the City Market etc. because they still might be cheaper. I'll look into getting those Loveland coupons tomorrow or the next day. I've got ten of them altogether.

Here is a link to places that sell discounted Loveland tickets as well Offsite Locations

Group Lift Tickets


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i got some 2 tickets for 70$ coupons.....and my season pass works as a coupon......Loveland>


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> i got some 2 tickets for 70$ coupons.....and my season pass works as a coupon......Loveland>


That discount price on our passes went up to $46, not much in the way of savings anymore, but maybe once peak season is up that will change.
How about that trip to Monarch huh? Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

check ebay for lift tickets


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> That discount price on our passes went up to $46, not much in the way of savings anymore, but maybe once peak season is up that will change.
> How about that trip to Monarch huh? Can't fucking wait.


When you guys hitting up Monarch? I go there quite a few times a year, have already hit it 3 times this year...


----------

